# M OF E railcar test



## electric-e-NYC (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I'm a 5-year experienced electrician helper who works for a private company. Got recently scheduled for the MTA M OF E railcar test, but they never included the topics I should study in the email. I also tried looking about it online and find little to nothing on the exam. Would anyone mind sharing the topics given to them or any suggestions to go about studying?

Thank you!


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

MTA Metro-North Railroad Hiring Process - Page 53 - RAILROAD.NET


----------



## electric-e-NYC (Apr 13, 2021)

Wardenclyffe said:


> MTA Metro-North Railroad Hiring Process - Page 53 - RAILROAD.NET


I see the process of hiring in terms of the composition of agility test and such. I'm looking more for topics on the written test. I shall look through these forum's pages though. Thank you!


----------



## jayrod225 (Jun 14, 2021)

electric-e-NYC said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a 5-year experienced electrician helper who works for a private company. Got recently scheduled for the MTA M OF E railcar test, but they never included the topics I should study in the email. I also tried looking about it online and find little to nothing on the exam. Would anyone mind sharing the topics given to them or any suggestions to go about studying?
> 
> Thank you!


hello, i'm also a 5 year electrician helper, i also have the test coming up on june,30th 2021. have you taken the test ? or did you receive some input on what can be on the exam? i appreciate any info


----------

